# Nachtaktive Koi ?!



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Aus aktuellem Anlaß - es ist bei mir 21.30, und schon reichklich dunkel draussen und ich lehnte gerade am Fenster - eine "dumme" Anfrage:

Meine 6 Koi sind tagsüber ausgesprochen ruhig - sie stehen meistens in ihrer Lieblingsecke im Teich herum, hin und wieder schwimmen sie paarweise eine ruhige Runde, aber immer ziemlich am Grund des Teiches.

Sie machen allerdings so einen relativ normalen Eindruck: Kein Flossenklemmen, Scheuern, guter Futterzustand, Wachstum ca. 5-10 cm im Jahr,  die Wasserwerte sind: pH: 7,5  Nitrat 12, Nitrit 0, GH 15, KH 8, O2 8 ( bei ca. 25 Grad ) Po4: 0,50   Cu 0



Aber nachts gehen sie auf "Raubzug": wie die wilden wird das Futter im Futterring verschlungen - aber erst nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit !!
Sie sind völlig munter im seichteren Wasser unterwegs, nehmen aber dabei Rücksicht auf meine Uferpflanzen: bis jetzt wurde noch nichts ausgegraben oder aufgefuttert   

Auch in der Morgendämmerung, wenn sämtliche Amseln der Umgebung baden kommen, sind die Fische ganz heroben und beobachten die Vögel.


Nur tagsüber zeigen sie sich eben nicht ?!?


Ich muß dazusagen, daß wir hier zwar keine __ Reiher haben, aber meine Hunde morgens und nachmittags im Garten sind.
Die zeigen aber keinerlei Interesse am Teich bzw. an den Fischen.


Und füttern kann ich zu welcher Tageszeit ich will, es  wird immer erst abends gefressen - dafür ratzfatz   
Und da ist der Garten meistens schon mehr als 3 Stunden völlig ruhig und längst keiner mehr am Teich !





Sind die nur so extrem scheu - so arg, daß sie nicht mal ans Futter gehen?
Und könnte das mit einer einmaligen Begegnung vor 2 Jahren mit der Nachbarkatze zusammenhängen? Die hat einen der Koi am Rücken zerkratzt, er hat es aber gut überlebt   

Oder damit, daß mein Teich die letzten Jahre im Sommer immer relativ grün war und erst heuer erstmals dank günstiger wetterlage, wachsendem Bewuchs und tollem Pflanzenfilter bis auf den Grund einsehbar ist ?





Entschuldigung, ist sehr lang geworden....lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

Hallo Manuela, 

also ich muß passen, hab' sowas auch noch nicht gehört. 

Unsere gehen mit dem Tageslicht in Schlafstellung und erwachen mit dem Tageslicht auch wieder. 

Könnte es sein, das sie nur die Sonne meiden? 
...Aber dann würden sie nachts trotzdem schlafen.   


Nö, kann Dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juli 2004)

hallo manuela,

ein ähnliches verhalten - nur in gemilderter form habe ich auch an meinem teich - ist aber für mich verständlich da sich die fische bei der dunkelheit und ruhe beschütz fühlen - ich habe teichbeleuchtung und kann schön zusehen wie sie an stellen unterwegs sind die sie am tag tunlichst meiden - wenn ich sie bei dämmerung füttere liegen meine 5 __ wildkarpfen fast am ufer um sich das letzte körnchen zu holen - bei tag kommen sie nicht näher als ca. 50cm vom ufer weg.

gruß jürgen


----------

